# Priming question



## imported_pawinemaker (Jun 15, 2005)

I am about to prime and bottle three one gallon batches of beer (all
different) They were from cheap kits I picked up a while ago on
clearance at a discount store. I don't expect much from the beer,
but I was wondering how much dextrose to add to each gallon for a
primer?



Thanks,



pa


----------



## masta (Jun 15, 2005)

1oz or 3 level tablespoons per gallon batch should work fine.Dissolve the dextrose in a small amount (1/4 cup) of warm water and stir in gently.


----------

